
Rovio’s CEO Steps Down After Just Over a Year - mauriziodaniele
http://recode.net/2015/12/09/rovios-ceo-steps-down-after-just-over-a-year/
======
GFischer
I still don't understand how the market overvalues all these "one-hit wonder"
companies, like Rovio, Zynga, King, OMGPOP, etc., and how they grow to such
massive amounts of employees (it's kind of a "curse of success").

Edit: the proper URL should be

[http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/9/9878424/rovio-angry-
birds-...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/9/9878424/rovio-angry-birds-ceo-
replaced)

~~~
richardboegli
I did a post on this already

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10711645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10711645)

~~~
GFischer
Thanks :) I hadn't seen those.

